# HID Conversion



## Jroq (Feb 8, 2011)

I have an '87 N/A and I was wondering if anyone has put the HID lights on their car.

If someone has could you tell me how difficult it is with the flip up head lights?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

If you have to ask, then this modification is way over your head. Do not attempt or you will screw up your car.


----------



## Jroq (Feb 8, 2011)

That's not what I asked but thanks for your unhelpful reply.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most of the kits available for the Z31's are not legal for street use in most states.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Difficulty is in the eye of the beholder. Some people can do a motor swap in a day, so they'll probably have no issues with something like this and could do it with a paperclip and a match stick in the middle of the night. Other people can't seem to change their brake pads without a video instruction of how to use a screwdriver. Your abilities are coming into question if you have to ask how hard it is since all you're having to do is change a light bulb. So for you? I'd say it's way over your head and you should avoid doing it all together.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Difficulty is in the eye of the beholder. Some people can do a motor swap in a day, so they'll probably have no issues with something like this and could do it with a paperclip and a match stick in the middle of the night. Other people can't seem to change their brake pads without a video instruction of how to use a screwdriver. Your abilities are coming into question if you have to ask how hard it is since all you're having to do is change a light bulb. So for you? I'd say it's way over your head and you should avoid doing it all together.


there is more to it than just changing a light bulb, and you know it... 

depending on your expeirence with cars id say this is a easy to medium difficulty level modification... most kits are plug and play anyways... i think you will be able to do this mod with very little troubles.... as for AZ... just ignore him, he must be suffering from some winter blues


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh. You mean like adding the ballast? Yeah. Because that's difficult. Right. /sarcasm. Actually getting to the lights is (IMO) the most difficult part of this operation. Everything else should be plug and play. Or are you saying it's more difficult to find a place for the ballast and figure out how to affix them to the engine bay of the car?


----------



## Jroq (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help Shadao. That's all I needed to know before buying the kit.


----------

